# Big Walnut Creek below Hoover



## Butchman (Feb 14, 2020)

Hey guys. Been out of town a few years for work, finally moved home. Anyone doing any good below the damn anymore? Don’t need details other than, are they still there?


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Went fishing there a few weeks ago but came up with nothing. I was just mostly scouting though. Doesn't hurt to try it out if you don't get any other replies.


----------



## Butchman (Feb 14, 2020)

Went down for a few hours. Water is pretty high and swift. Fishing the hole was difficult to get to and tonnes of debris. around. Threw Rogues and Joshys but no luck!


----------



## Butchman (Feb 14, 2020)

Went down for a few hours. Water is pretty high and swift. Fishing the hole was difficult to get to and tonnes of debris. around. Threw Rogues and Joshys but no luck!


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks like a good spot for a jig and twister tail bounced on the bottom


----------



## Butchman (Feb 14, 2020)

dirtandleaves said:


> Looks like a good spot for a jig and twister tail bounced on the bottom


That’s my next plan. Old twister faithful. Once I find something to seal my Neoprene wades? Found an unfortunate hole in em standing below the damn for this picture.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

A buddy of mine fished there yesterday and didn't get a single bite. He even threw a sonar out and said there was nothing in any of the pools. I took it with a grain of salt cuz I know saugeye are really hard to find using a sonar because they hug the bottom so well.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Butchman said:


> View attachment 345033
> View attachment 345035
> View attachment 345033
> View attachment 345035
> ...


Is that Alum dam mixed in there??..not all Hoover.


----------



## Sammy Bixler (Dec 29, 2018)

Shoe goo will fix your waders i am a waterfowl hunter had a hole in mine used shoe goo from wal mart used them all season.


----------



## Butchman (Feb 14, 2020)

Shad Rap said:


> Is that Alum dam mixed in there??..not all Hoover.


The river picture with the damn in the far background is Hoover. The other is Alum.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Butchman said:


> The river picture with the damn in the far background is Hoover. The other is Alum.


I know, I just wasn't sure if you knew you put that pic in the mix...


----------



## Butchman (Feb 14, 2020)

Shad Rap said:


> I know, I just wasn't sure if you knew you put that pic in the mix...


Nope just hit them both that morning and thought I would share the cool pics. Since I had no fish to show for it! ‍♂


----------

